# Should I buy an 04' GTO with 118k on it?



## Ogre316 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am extremely interested in this, but there are two things holding me back and that's the amount of miles on it and finding parts for it. I'd greatly appreciate some feedback on everyone's opinion about general reliability. What are common issues and are those issues expensive?

A little about my previous car it was an 03' Mini Cooper s and yes it was expensive new oil pan $900, headlight $150, coolant reservoir $100. So I think I can afford to keep up with general Maintence.


Here is a link with the car fax as well Used 2004 Pontiac GTO for sale in Cincinnati - 6G2VX12G24L231401 - Kings Volkswagen


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I would pass on this one. I got my 05 m6 with 73,000miles for 9200. My buddy got an 06 for 8500. Both cars were all original. The car from the post will be like 11500 after taxes and everything and looks like it was driven by an younger guy (added spoiler, aftermarket stereo and different taillights, blacked out wheels and spoiler etc...). I always stay away from things that are not stock. 118,000 is not much just make sure the car wasn't abused. A friend of mine got an 06 with 55,000 miles and when we brought our transmissions for an upgrade/rebuild he had to replace 4 gears and overall the car was in horrible condition. 
Also on the one you want it looks like the driver seat is ripped and the black leather between the rear seats is cracked.

About your questions: They are reliable, very easy to work on and powertrain parts are cheap. This cars have been out for 10 years so every possible issue is already discussed. Finding parts: It might be hard to find body and interior parts since its a rare car. 
Good luck.


----------



## D-Rock86 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah i kinda agree with Qnko to some extent. While the pimped out upgrades could be a bad sign, it could also not be. You'd need an expert mechanic to tell for you, or someone else who's had several GTOs to know its driving conditions being worthy of purchase. I just bought mine a month ago, and it has 117,000 miles on it. My first manual car too, but I've driven 18 wheelers hauling 50,000 pounds through Kentucky and Cincinnati OH, so when i test driven it, TRANSMISSION wise i felt it was in good shape, even Wide Open Throttle, no issues. Im babbling aren't i. Its not my first high mileage purchased car but ill tell you that GMs 5.7 and 6.0s engines and transmissions are pretty reliable, better than my 98 police interceptor 157,000 miles on it(delivered pizza in it and no engine or trans trouble.Did i mention its an old police car and a 95 Ford Thunderbird LX 139,000 on it and something Pizza runs) Both 4.6L Fords. GTOs Outclasses those two fords by a long shot. But For an automatic just listen to sounds of it while it shifts because for 350 horse and that many miles, the torque converter may be out of wack. Thats why manuals are better for that matter but for an auto that means less driver error and skill required lol. I'm seeing now thats its a Manual and what doesn't look good at all is how in that picture with the stick shift, its just sitting all the way to the left like that without anyone holding it. It doesn't even look like its in any gear. In my car even in first or second gear, it is not positioned that far to the left like it is in that picture. Id say pass it up but its YOUR CHOICE BUD


----------



## D-Rock86 (Oct 22, 2014)

But considering that you had expensive mini cooper costs, and if your buying a GTO in general straight out of the box, and if its issues are pretty minimal along with a good private mechanic preferably, you can maintain this car very easily, and the parts aren't a pain unless its the gauge cluster in the dash. I forgot to mention though that i haven't had any major problems with mines except for the car wouldn't start a few times but that was before i figured out that the this car alarm system engine disable cutoff switch activates itself in around 30 to 45 seconds after the car has just been turned off. Solution to that was unlock the doors with keyless entry remote even if your doors are already unlocked just to disable that alarm. lol the cost was free Other than that I've been up to 140MPH on video and still no problems. Daily Driver...... Use the correct engine coolant, Keep the oil and air filter fresh unless its a Cold air intake, then you may never have to change that and look out for strut issues as thats the more common issue. Common as in most GTO at some point needed this job every 60,000 miles or less due to speed bumps. Otherwise 5.7 and 6.0s engines are 250,000 to 300,000 mile capable. Big Motor...Less work. 1 other thing....Premium fuel lol and Insurance cost....RED 2 door Coupe. PRO vs CONs... History Report!!!


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Definitely request a carfax on it, before even considering it! IMO, Spend a little more money 2K-4K and purchase an 2005-06 GTO the difference between the two are many! Check out auto trader online you will find many for sale many with less than 80 K miles unmodified originals, now just before winter sets in is the best time to purchase . Jus my .02 cents*


----------



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

Show me Carfax!


----------

